# Prta



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the landblind

1,3,5,6,7,8,9,12,13,14,15,16,17,21,22,23,26,27,29,30,33,34,40,43,44,45,46,47,50,53,54,55

32 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to the waterblind

1,7,9,10,11,12,14,17,19,21,23,24,25,32,33

15 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

3,5,7,8,9,12,14,16,17,21,23,33,34,40,43,44,45,46,50,53,54,55

22 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to the last series

7,10,11,12,14,17,19,23,25,32,33

11 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series
1,2,3,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15


14 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

3,5,7,9,12,14,21,23,34,40,43,46,53

13 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,5,12,17,19,20,21,23,25,27,29,31,34,36,37,38,43,44,47,48,49,50,57,62

24 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

1,17,21,23,25,27,36,38,48,49,62

11 total

9am start


----------



## CHRISC79 (Jul 31, 2014)

Anymore updates on the derby ?


----------



## duckwacker (Sep 21, 2008)

What about the Q?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

All I know about the Q is that the winner was #17 Seaside Lula Blue H/Ben Vallin O/Kathy Vignos

Congrats Kathy and Ben !!
Go Windy Grand babies!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#14 Cheeky H/Jim Machado O/Sue and Garry Taylor	
2nd-#9 PJ O/H Yvonne Hays
3rd-#40 Woody O/H Fred Krause
4th-#34 Coal O/H Lynne DuBose 
RJ-#46
JAMS-3,7,12,21,23,43,5


Congrats to All !!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st-#17 Lula H/Ben Vallin O/Kathy Vignos
2nd-#25 Hawk H/Glen Curtis O/Jeffery Schilz
3rd-#10 Luke H/Glen Curtis O/Bert Windham & Tom Strickland
4th-#32 Bode H/Glen Curtis O/Bob & Meg Beck
RJ -#14 Tidbit O/H Lynn TROY
JAMS-12,23,19,7,11,33

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Kathy Vignos, on Lula's Qualifying WIN, handled by Ben Valin!

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#38 Reggie H/Dave Smith O/Wade Thurman
2nd-#17 Whopper O/H Ken Neil (New FC)
3rd-#48 Mya H/Paul Sletten O/ John Stracka
4th -#49 Reyo H/Steve Yozamp O/Bob Zylla

RJ-#27 Jewel H/Ray Voigt O/Jeff Schuett
JAMS- 23,25,36

Congrats to All !!

Go Windy Babies!


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Derby news!
Congrats to Qual and Amat. winner


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#15 Ivy H/ Dave Smith O/Bill Truax & Mary Howley
2nd-# Flap O/H Mark Menzies
3rd-#2 Ace O/Jim VanEngen O/Lynne DuBose
4th-#4 Buzz H/Ben Vallin O/Andy Attar
RJ-# 9
JAMS- 10,13,14

Congrats to All !!

Go Windy Grand babies!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st-#14 Cheeky H/Jim Machado O/Sue and Garry Taylor
> 2nd-#9 PJ O/H Yvonne Hays
> ...


Congratulations! ...#40 LaCrosse's Logical Weaver MH ***, Woody and, Fred Krause!


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Congrats to Dave Smith / Mary Howley and Bill Truax and of course AJTop of the Line at Candlewood ''Ivy'' for their derby 1st


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Big Congrats to Wade Thurman, Dave Smith on Reggie's big Open Win... a nice young dog. 

Barb


----------

